# what order do you do push/pull/ legs in?



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been doing: monday-push wednesday-legs Friday-pull

Would it be better to do

monday-legs

wednesday-push

friday-pull


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

first one i would prefer. more rest between upper body workouts mate.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I do

Monday pull

Wednesday legs

Friday push for the same reason as above


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

My legs are still a lill bit sore or should I use may ass is.

Thats why I was thinking of doing that I as I think the damamge caused by squats stops me from deadlifting that tiny bit more.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pull - Mon

Push - Wed

Legs -Fri

Gave a break between deadlifts and squats


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to do

Day1.Pull

Day2. Push

Day3 Legs

2days break and then Repeat.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Pull - Mon
> 
> Push - Wed
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

shinobi_85 said:


> first one i would prefer. more rest between upper body workouts mate.


exactly what i do, plenty of upper body rest between sessions


----------

